# URGENT HELP - had accident while driving for Uber but I am not supported



## ciko (9 mo ago)

Hi all

I had this car accident while driving for Uber. The accident was not my fault. It is also stated in the police report. The customer was in the car and she also witnessed. The other driver’s insurance company was progressive which is the same company that Uber uses. Progressive told me that to repair the car is more costly than the car itself. It looks like they wont fix the car and they will pay me way lower than what I would pay to buy the same car in the market. I find it very unfair. I just want my car fixed. If it is too costly, why am I being offered lower than the market price? What are my options? And Uber is not supporting me even though I was driving for Uber having customer in the car. Should they not talk to progressive to protect me? If I had this accident while I was not driving for Uber, my insurance company would support me and protect me against the other insurance company. Uber doing nothing. They are telling me that I should contact the adjuster and whatever the adjuster says? Does anybody know what are my options?
Thanks


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If the accident is not your fault, have your personal insurance go after the at-fault driver's insurance.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Well first thing I would do is use Kelly Blue Book and determine, based upon vehicle make, model, year, condition prior to accident and mileage, what your vehicle was worth two seconds before impact.

Market prices for replacement vehicles are high due to a lot of other factors, not what your vehicle was worth before the accident. That's what you have to go by when settling with insurance companies.

Usually ridesharing puts a lot of miles on a vehicle and it's worth a lot less than you think now.

So if the Kelly Blue Book figure is substantially greater than what Progressive is offering then you may want to contact a lawyer.

What they likely think is your just a poor Uber driver and will take anything they offer. You just have to tell them it's not comparable to what you lost.

It's situations like this is why I advise rideshare drivers to SAVE THEIR MONEY at .75 cents per odometer miles driven daily towards all costs, repairs and one day having to replace vehicle with another one.

Uber is just going to say, "hey your not supposed to do ridesharing for a living" and see ya!

Now you also run the risk, if you sue Progressive and get more money, that they will drop you as a client and thus be unable to rideshare in that area as they cover it for Uber.

So tread carefully.


----------



## ciko (9 mo ago)

Illini said:


> If the accident is not your fault, have your personal insurance go after the at-fault driver's insurance.


I already tried but they wont because I was driving for Uber at that time and thus they say it is not under their obligations as per the policy.


----------



## ciko (9 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Well first thing I would do is use Kelly Blue Book and determine, based upon vehicle make, model, year, condition prior to accident and mileage, what your vehicle was worth two seconds before impact.
> 
> Market prices for replacement vehicles are high due to a lot of other factors, not what your vehicle was worth before the accident. That's what you have to go by when settling with insurance companies.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I checked Kelly Blue
book. It is very low and I have to pay 3-4 times more to buy a similar car in the market. I just think it is quite unfair as the accident is not my fault and I have to settle with this amount. And quite disturbing that Uber is not doing anything for this as if I was not driving for Uber. I think for future I might just add more dollars to my private insurance company to cover similar cases. Will see. 

Thanks for your input


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Are you saying your insurance policy don't have the Rideshare attachment, oh boy


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

ciko said:


> Thanks for the info. I checked Kelly Blue
> book. It is very low and I have to pay 3-4 times more to buy a similar car in the market. I just think it is quite unfair as the accident is not my fault and I have to settle with this amount. And quite disturbing that Uber is not doing anything for this as if I was not driving for Uber. I think for future I might just add more dollars to my private insurance company to cover similar cases. Will see.
> 
> Thanks for your input


You could rent a Tesla or a Polestar from Hertz through Uber but ridesharing incurs cosmetic damage and from pax that you would be responsible for as a renter. 

Plus charging all the time and more frequent tire changes and Hertz bullshit, will cause a lot of headaches and downtime that it not worth it. Two Uber friends with Tesla's gave them up.

Getting a car loan is near impossible if you only claim Uber as your income source, you'll have to secure a loan some other way (without the threat of having your legs broken) 😆

My recommendation is buy a $20,000 vehicle with low miles and have it checked out by a mechanic. Take trips for $1 a mile or better and save .75 cents a mile for costs. 3 years later you can buy a brand new one or two $20000 ones again rinse and repeat. Until 2030 then electric. 🙄


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Are you saying your insurance policy don't have the Rideshare attachment, oh boy


I think things have changed, no more rideshare insurance needed anymore.

Uber covers the time online without pax at same personal insurance coverage level. Except deductible is $2500. Boo!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

@legalrideshare @LegalRideshare LLC


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Illini said:


> If the accident is not your fault, have your personal insurance go after the at-fault driver's insurance.


The dilemma is: both insurance companies are the underwriters, they’re in bed together.


ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Well first thing I would do is use Kelly Blue Book and determine, based upon vehicle make, model, year, condition prior to accident and mileage, what your vehicle was worth two seconds before impact.


In the eyes of a claims adjuster, the vehicle was used for commercial purposes; it’s an “Uber beater.” Cars are never worth what some sentimental owner wishes it was.


ciko said:


> I already tried but they wont because I was driving for Uber at that time and thus they say it is not under their obligations as per the policy.


Oh, reaaaalllly? You didn’t have a rideshare addendum? That’s gonna cost ya!


ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I think things have changed, no more rideshare insurance needed anymore. Uber covers the time online without pax at same personal insurance coverage level. Except deductible is $2500. Boo!


Which is why you need a rideshare addendum. Nothing has “changed,” not for the benefit of the Uber driver anyway. A rideshare addendum is very affordable and fills in those gaps where Uber leaves you hanging.
Your handle name is intriguing…do you even know a damn thing about numbers?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> Which is why you need a rideshare addendum. Nothing has “changed,” not for the benefit of the Uber driver anyway. A rideshare addendum is very affordable and fills in those gaps where Uber leaves you hanging.
> Your handle name is intriguing…do you even know a damn thing about numbers?


What exactly is Ubers insurance NOT covering that is covered by full coverage on a drivers personal insurance?

Check on Ubers site first because things have changed compared to old posts of charts on this site.

I talked to two insurance companies and they don't handle ridesharing insurance anymore, so perhaps Uber fixed it?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

With it all being in house with Progressive, I advise telling them you want xx,xxx dollars or you will be obtaining an attorney for lost wages too.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Wait for their response, if not adequate, contact personal injury attorney.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Insurance companies follow the 3 Ds: delay, deny, defend. They are simply trying to prey on naive customers. Do not be naive. You are entitled to be restored in full by law.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

ciko said:


> I already tried but they wont because I was driving for Uber at that time and thus they say it is not under their obligations as per the policy.


Threaten to take them to court. Cars are expensive now so they know this.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> What exactly is Ubers insurance NOT covering that is covered by full coverage on a drivers personal insurance?


For starters, that f"ing $2,500 Deductible. If I have any issue regardless of app-tier status, my deductible still remains at $100 max. All my other perks kick in as well.


ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I talked to two insurance companies and they don't handle ridesharing insurance anymore


Many insurance companies don't offer rideshare addendums. Underwriting differs from state to state even among same-name carriers. It's up to you to shop between the different carriers that do business within the state you reside to find out which companies can add the addendum. I pay less than $100 per year added to my premium for the addendum, and I sleep better at night for having it.


ObeyTheNumbers said:


> so perhaps Uber fixed it?


You think Uber "fixed" something for our benefit?!?...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> For starters, that f"ing $2,500 Deductible. If I have any issue regardless of app-tier status, my deductible still remains at $100 max. All my other perks kick in as well.
> 
> Many insurance companies don't offer rideshare addendums. Underwriting differs from state to state even among same-name carriers. It's up to you to shop between the different carriers that do business within the state you reside to find out which companies can add the addendum. I pay less than $100 per year added to my premium for the addendum, and I sleep better at night for having it.
> 
> You think Uber "fixed" something for our benefit?!?...


I have the Rideshare added for the same reason you do, my deductible is $250, plus I have Gap insurance, Uber is only going to pay you the cash value of your car at the time of the incident,

I'm obeying the numbers..lol


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ciko said:


> I already tried but they wont because I was driving for Uber at that time and thus they say it is not under their obligations as per the policy.


Your property got damaged by another party. That party is required to make you whole, period.

How you chose to use your vehicle is none of the other party's business. 

Progressive has a massive conflict of interest in this case because THEY'RE the ones who will have to pay to make you whole.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Answer: Get a Lawyer.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

ciko said:


> I already tried but they wont because I was driving for Uber at that time and thus they say it is not under their obligations as per the policy.


Tell the Adjuster this can go two ways and they make your car whole again or you lawyer up and the cost will be much higher because of loss time, possible injuries and so on.

We have a Legal Team on this board that reached out to me or you can look for one in your area that can help.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> For starters, that f"ing $2,500 Deductible. If I have any issue regardless of app-tier status, my deductible still remains at $100 max. All my other perks kick in as well.
> 
> Many insurance companies don't offer rideshare addendums. Underwriting differs from state to state even among same-name carriers. It's up to you to shop between the different carriers that do business within the state you reside to find out which companies can add the addendum. I pay less than $100 per year added to my premium for the addendum, and I sleep better at night for having it.
> 
> You think Uber "fixed" something for our benefit?!?...


Besides the deductible not matching, what other aspects of one's personal insurance that is not being duplicated by Uber?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

ciko said:


> The customer was in the car and she also witnessed.


Was she hot?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Besides the deductible not matching, what other aspects of one's personal insurance that is not being duplicated by Uber?


Deductible has no relevance when you are not at fault and the other person is insured.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Besides the deductible not matching, what other aspects of one's personal insurance that is not being duplicated by Uber?


How about Gap insurance, how about if you actually financed a new car, you can add something to your insurance that will replace the car I think it's called new car replacement, that's good if your car is less than one or two years old depends on the insurer.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> How about Gap insurance, how about if you actually financed a new car, you can add something to your insurance that will replace the car I think it's called new car replacement, that's good if your car is less than one or two years old depends on the insurer.


Well perhaps, the odds of getting into an accident are pretty low, so much less within a brand new vehicle purchase, but I've seen it happen. 

What else isn't Uber covering that personal insurance is covering? That rideshare endorsement or extra insurance is required?

What I see in older posts is that yea, there was some gaps and the added insurance on the personal side was needed, but not any longer except for a few things.

What those few things are I don't know, why I'm asking. 😁


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

What's the odds different between older car and new one??


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Refuse to sign their offer. Make sure you don't sign anything until you're completely satisfied with the terms because that will prevent you from any further payout. Did you by chance get medically evaluated following the accident? If not you're not going to get a personal injury attorney to take the case.


----------



## legalrideshare (Jun 9, 2018)

I had this car accident while driving for Uber. The accident was not my fault. It is also stated in the police report. The customer was in the car and she also witnessed. The other driver’s insurance company was progressive which is the same company that Uber uses. Progressive told me that to repair the car is more costly than the car itself. It looks like they wont fix the car and they will pay me way lower than what I would pay to buy the same car in the market. I find it very unfair. I just want my car fixed. If it is too costly, why am I being offered lower than the market price? What are my options? And Uber is not supporting me even though I was driving for Uber having customer in the car. Should they not talk to progressive to protect me? If I had this accident while I was not driving for Uber, my insurance company would support me and protect me against the other insurance company. Uber doing nothing. They are telling me that I should contact the adjuster and whatever the adjuster says? Does anybody know what are my options?
Thanks
[/QUOTE]

Very sorry to hear! We specialize in helping rideshare drivers after accidents, especially accident and injury claims. Please feel free to shoot me an email and I can give you some direction: [email protected]


----------



## Romeorich (Jan 31, 2018)

ciko said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had this car accident while driving for Uber. The accident was not my fault. It is also stated in the police report. The customer was in the car and she also witnessed. The other driver’s insurance company was progressive which is the same company that Uber uses. Progressive told me that to repair the car is more costly than the car itself. It looks like they wont fix the car and they will pay me way lower than what I would pay to buy the same car in the market. I find it very unfair. I just want my car fixed. If it is too costly, why am I being offered lower than the market price? What are my options? And Uber is not supporting me even though I was driving for Uber having customer in the car. Should they not talk to progressive to protect me? If I had this accident while I was not driving for Uber, my insurance company would support me and protect me against the other insurance company. Uber doing nothing. They are telling me that I should contact the adjuster and whatever the adjuster says? Does anybody know what are my options?
> Thanks


 … GET A LAWYER AND SUE THEM !!! SINCE YOU WAS ON A RIDE WITH A PASSENGER YOU’RE COVERED BY LAW IN THE APP. LOOK FOR THAT PARTICULAR RIDE AND CHECK IF UBER WAS DEDUCTING RIDE INSURANCE THERE. NOW THERES TONS OF LAWYERS THAT WILL WORK WITH DRIVERS LIKE US JUST MAKE SURE YOU GET ONE OF THOSE. I DON’T KNOW WHERE YOU AT. THE ONLY PROBLEM WITH THIS IS THAT UBER WILL SUSPEND YOUR ACCOUNT IMMEDIATELY IF THEY DIDN’T DO IT ALREADY. IF THE DAMAGE IS TOO BAD BETTER GET A TOTAL THAN BEING FIXED AND THE INSURANCE ALREADY TOLD YOU THAT IS NOT WORTH TO BE FIXED. NOTICE THAT THE VALUE OF YOUR CAR DEPENDS ON MANY ASPECTS AND BESIDES THE ACCIDENT YOUR CAR MILES AT THAT TIMES ARE VERY IMPORTANT. IF YOU WAS HIGH IN MILES THE DEVALUATION IS VERY CONSIDERABLE IN THIS CASE. DON’T WAIT TOO LONG SINCE YOU HAVE A SHORT PERIOD OF TIME TO FILE THE LAWSUIT. GOOD LUCK 👍🏼


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Illini said:


> If the accident is not your fault, have your personal insurance go after the at-fault driver's insurance.


He did that.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Well first thing I would do is use Kelly Blue Book and determine, based upon vehicle make, model, year, condition prior to accident and mileage, what your vehicle was worth two seconds before impact.
> 
> Market prices for replacement vehicles are high due to many other factors, not what your vehicle was worth before the accident. That's what you have to go by when settling with insurance companies.
> 
> ...


Good point about high mileage. He doesn't pay the deductable because he was not at fault. If he was at fault, he might get nothing if his car was worth (to other people) less than $2500.

Does Kelly keep up to date with inflation? Bluebook has 3 prices. Insurance likes to use the lower price. You actually end up paying the higher price. Ask for the higher price.

He should find a car that is very similar to his. Ask for lost wages and rental car to speed up the process.


----------



## Eyefootage (6 mo ago)

Hi, I am just shedding some light on your situation from my prior insurance background. If you are involved in ridesharing at the time of an accident, then you will usually get an automatic denial from your insurance company. Most insurance companies do not cover ridesharing per their policies (They will send you and all involved parties a denial). There is limited coverage with rideshare riders/endorsement on most insurance carrier policies, but it usually will only help you cover some of the $2000 ridesharing deductible and that is all. If your car is deemed a total loss, then an insurance company will pay you whatever the LOCAL market value is for your vehicle. For example, your car is worth $10,000.00. The accident causes $7500 worth of damage. The insurance company deems your car a total loss because it does not make sense to dump $75000 into a car worth $10,000.00. 

We do need to know all the details of your situation though because there are a lot of things that could negatively impact the value of your car. Ex: your $10,000.00 car could have excessive mileage; your car could have prior unrelated damage that the other carrier deducts because they did not cause it. $10,000.00 car - $3000.00 for having 180,000 miles on a 2022, and then another $15000 deduction for prior unrelated damage.

Cash value $10000.00
Mileage - $3000.00
=======================
$7000.00
Prior damage - $1500.00
=======================
Settlement $5500.00

Insurance companies are legally regulated and Kelly Blue Book is not considered a true reliable source for them to determine vehicle values. All insurance companies are required to provide you with the documentation on how they came to your vehicle value so I would ask them for it if I were you.

Getting an attorney will more than likely not help you and cost you more money and aggravation (They take at least 30% of the settlement). An attorney can't argue with math if it is legitimate and what would be in it for them?

It is also quite common for insurance companies to insure both, or all parties involved in an accident. They try to keep things fair by assigning a different claims rep to each involved party. The adjusters investigate their claims independent of each other and the at fault adjuster pays the not at fault adjuster.

Ridesharing is a tough gig and insurance claims only make it tougher (usually no or very limited coverage from your own carrier). The best thing I can suggest is to get as much information as you can so that you can make good, informed decisions for yourself.


----------



## Mauigirl (Sep 13, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Well first thing I would do is use Kelly Blue Book and determine, based upon vehicle make, model, year, condition prior to accident and mileage, what your vehicle was worth two seconds before impact.
> 
> Market prices for replacement vehicles are high due to a lot of other factors, not what your vehicle was worth before the accident. That's what you have to go by when settling with insurance companies.
> 
> ...


FYI Kelly Blue Book is woefully low on their prices right now. Edmunds is much more accurate right now. We just sold our two used vehicles just above the high west. on Edmunds and thousands over Kelly Blue Book.


----------



## Mauigirl (Sep 13, 2015)

Wil Mette said:


> Good point about high mileage. He doesn't pay the deductable because he was not at fault. If he was at fault, he might get nothing if his car was worth (to other people) less than $2500.
> 
> Does Kelly keep up to date with inflation? Bluebook has 3 prices. Insurance likes to use the lower price. You actually end up paying the higher price. Ask for the higher price.
> 
> He should find a car that is very similar to his. Ask for lost wages and rental car to speed up the process.


Kelly is wayyyyy low right now. Edmunds is much more accurate. We just sold our Toyota and Lexus just over the highest Edmunds and thousands above Kelly BB.


----------



## Jenny-Seko (3 mo ago)

Illini said:


> If the accident is not your fault, have your insurance go after the at-fault driver's insurance.


Agree; insurance companies do provide discounts depending on zip locations too. So asking for discounts if you are an old customer is an excellent option to reduce costs, or if they said no, it's time to switch your company. Geico, State farm, and Allstate, are very good companies and you can compare rates from GetJerry or Mount Shine too.


----------

